# Mir: Only stupid people say I'm not the best ever



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.espn.co.uk/ufc/sport/story/152356.html?CMP=OTC-RSS



> Frank Mir insists only "stupid" people would argue against the fact that he is the best heavyweight in UFC history, and he mocked Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira's claim that the American's ground game is "simple".
> 
> Mir will challenge for the UFC heavyweight title against Junior Dos Santos this weekend, believing he can become a three-time champion. Previous wins over Tim Sylvia and Nogueira [for the interim belt] have seen Mir hold UFC gold twice, while he holds more heavyweight wins in the UFC [14] than any other fighter.
> 
> ...


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

You know what, I was going to post something about him taking the 'believing in yourself' too far, but f*ck it. In Frank Mir's world he is the best HW ever, the only thing is he thinks we are as crazy for not believing it as he is for believing it.

I'll tell you guys something, if I am getting in the cage to fight JDS, Brock Lesnar, Carwin, Big Nig, CC, etc, I better believe I am the best in the world. These guys do legit damage and if I am not sure that I can beat them then why even enter?

I think Frank Mir is right (in his world) and we are all insane for questioning him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mir can say he's among the best, but there is no best HW ever in the UFC.

The best ever HW is still Fedor who never fought a round in the UFC.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Mir can say he's among the best, but there is no best HW ever in the UFC.
> 
> The best ever HW is still Fedor who never fought a round in the UFC.


Mir's accomplishments are at least equivalent to Fedor's and will be better if he somehow manages to beat JDS.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

cdtcpl said:


> You know what, I was going to post something about him taking the 'believing in yourself' too far, but f*ck it. In Frank Mir's world he is the best HW ever, the only thing is he thinks we are as crazy for not believing it as he is for believing it.
> 
> I'll tell you guys something, if I am getting in the cage to fight JDS, Brock Lesnar, Carwin, Big Nig, CC, etc, I better believe I am the best in the world. These guys do legit damage and if I am not sure that I can beat them then why even enter?
> 
> I think Frank Mir is right (in his world) and we are all insane for questioning him.


Well put.

Apart from that, there aren't too many HW fighters *in the UFC* who can boast more impressive wins than Frank. Naturally I don't think he can beat JDS or Reem, and I think Cain can beat him too, but his body of work speaks for itself. 

And everything else he says in the article is pretty much spot on.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Only stupid people say they're the best ever.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Mir needs to re-watch the Carwin and Lesnar fights he participated in.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The best thing Ive ever seen Mur do was get foot stomped on his fat smug head by Wes Simms.










Happy days.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

There's maybe 4 or 5 guys that could possibly tell him he's wrong, so if that's what he thinks he's pretty close.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

In terms of accomplishments Mir is in fact one of the best HW's. I've got him welll ahead of Couture, Nog, Lesnar even Cain.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Frank Mir has got to be the most...something...in UFC HW history. I just don't no what to call it.

I can't think of any other HW who has broken someones limb. He has 2 and one of them belonged to Nog. That is F***ing impressive.

But nothing else he's ever done impressed me as much as when he fought a mediocre MW named Ian Freeman.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

If you watch the press conference I think the question he was asked was about people saying he didn't belong in the hall of fame, he never said he was the best ever. I don't think anyone can deny he belongs in the hall of fame. His rant still seemed a bit over the top, but this article is a bit misleading IMO.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Only stupid people say they're the best ever.


Cue PhilBaroni.gif


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Frank Mir has got to be the most...something...in UFC HW history. I just don't no what to call it.


Frank Mir the most bestest limb breaker in UFC HW history?

or maybe 

Frank Mir the most dominated by big wrestlers and good strikers in UFC HW history?



Roflcopter said:


> Cue PhilBaroni.gif











^^ this guy is the 'BEST EVA'


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Term said:


> If you watch the press conference I think the question he was asked was about people saying he didn't belong in the hall of fame, he never said he was the best ever. I don't think anyone can deny he belongs in the hall of fame. His rant still seemed a bit over the top, but this article is a bit misleading IMO.


No. No way does he belong in the HoF.

He has won the belt. That's enough of an accolade for him. He can retire knowing he was a champion. Like so many other fighters who have briefly tasted the belt... only to get the shit kicked out of them and lose it. In the Hall of Fame, *everybody* has been champion. In that company, you get laughed at with Mirs championship record. The current inductees have *all* defended several times at least, or won belts at different weights. As have GSP and Silva. The only two current fighters worthy. Bones isn't far behind.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

As far as accomplishments go he's one of the best but let's face it, his day has passed, Lesnar and Carwin both proved this when they pounded his face into the mat.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

vilify said:


> In terms of accomplishments Mir is in fact one of the best HW's. I've got him welll ahead of Couture, Nog, Lesnar even Cain.


It really depends on what you value as the best ever. If we are talking UFC record, *Don Frye* went 10-1 won two UFC tournaments and only lost in the finals to Mark Coleman at his best. *Randy Couture* won the HW title 3 times his four loses at HW were to champions in Lesnar, Nog, Barnett, and Rodriguez. Frank Mir has some dogs on his record, Cruz, Vera, and Freeman.

UFC Records

Frank Mir 14-5
Randy Couture 10-4
Andrei Arlovski 10-4
Don Frye 10-1
Cheick Kongo 10-5-1
Tim Sylvia 9-4
Dan Severn 9-4
Junior Dos Santos 8-0
Gabriel Gonzaga 8-5

Truth be told at this one point perhaps you could call Mir the "best ever" but if Junior defeats him he'll be 9-0 with victories over 3 former UFC champions. I believe he would have a better case.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> No. No way does he belong in the HoF.
> 
> He has won the belt. That's enough of an accolade for him. He can retire knowing he was a champion. Like so many other fighters who have briefly tasted the belt... only to get the shit kicked out of them and lose it. In the Hall of Fame, *everybody* has been champion. In that company, you get laughed at with Mirs championship record. The current inductees have *all* defended several times at least, or won belts at different weights. As have GSP and Silva. The only two current fighters worthy. Bones isn't far behind.


I went back and listened again and the question was and I am paraphrasing a bit.



> Some say you have had a hall of fame career others would disagree, do you think you get the credit you deserve as *one* of the best of all time.


He was basically answering a question, and again it was Jon Anik who said he was one of the best of all time. Mir didn't disagree, admittedly, but he basically said his longevity and stats backs up that statement, and anyone that disagrees is stupid and loud, again paraphrasing. 

So the first line of that article:



> Frank Mir insists only "stupid" people would argue against the fact that he is the best heavyweight in UFC history...


It sounds to me like it was written by someone trying to stir up controversy or feels like Frank insulted him as one of the stupid people.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mir is easily one of the best HW of all time. 17-5 record, 13 of those are finishes and 9 submissions. Won the HW belt, the interim belt, 2 SOTY awards, and a pretty good resume of victims.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm a big fan of Mir but what keeps him from becoming someone like an Anderson or a GSP is that Mir can't dictate where the fight takes place. Lesnar (wrestler)solved the Mir challenge by staying very basic with his approach and pummeled him on the ground. Carwin rocked his dirty boxing against the cage (brawler). Mir couldn't get CroCop to the ground.. 

Until Mir can get the fight to the ground reliably (and by not leading with his face) he's going to be inconsistent. He is a technical striker, but he's not a natural fluid/fast striker by body composition or training. 

He kind of reminds me of a HW Jake Shields (UFC version).


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> You know what, I was going to post something about him taking the 'believing in yourself' too far, but f*ck it. In Frank Mir's world he is the best HW ever, the only thing is he thinks we are as crazy for not believing it as he is for believing it.
> 
> I'll tell you guys something, if I am getting in the cage to fight JDS, Brock Lesnar, Carwin, Big Nig, CC, etc, I better believe I am the best in the world. These guys do legit damage and if I am not sure that I can beat them then why even enter?
> 
> I think Frank Mir is right (in his world) and we are all insane for questioning him.


Exactly, Frank needs this mentality. Its similar to when Rampage fought Jones, it was either going to be the highlight of his career or the beginning of the end. Physically he was prepared but he did not show the right mentality in the fight, and that is the most important part.

A veteran's skills and experience are deadly, but youthful hunger is what makes the world go round. Impossible as it is to replicate once gone, Mir needs to try his best to do that for this fight.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

vilify said:


> In terms of accomplishments Mir is in fact one of the best HW's. I've got him welll ahead of Couture, Nog, Lesnar even Cain.


Me too. The problem is saying your the best UFC HW of all time is like saying your the smartest kid in remedial.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Frank Mir said:


> Let's face it, Junior can't do much to improve inside the Octagon.


Finally, I agree with Mir.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Frank has a lot of achievements and probably should be considered for the HOF. I don't consider him one of the "great" heavy weight fighters of all time. He simply was never that impressive. He's never more than a few fights without being on the end of a one sided beat down leading to knockout. Even a couple of the fights hes won were pretty one sided and got the miraculous submission. 

I think he simply needs to build himself up, because in the back of his mind he knows he has nothing for JDS. Probably a frightening thing, knowing that short of an act of god you are going to be brutally knocked out in front of millions of people including your friends and family. And that JDS next title defense the pre-hype will include him on his highlight reel. Kind of a mind**** for him I'd imagine.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

WTF are you guys kidding me??? How many of you even watched the conference??? He wasnt saying he is the best heavyweight ever. Thats nonsense...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> WTF are you guys kidding me??? How many of you even watched the conference??? He wasnt saying he is the best heavyweight ever. Thats nonsense...


Of course... the whole thing has been somewhat twisted. Gives us something to froth about which breaks up the boredom. But be serious. You, me and every other fecker knows that Frank Mir thinks he's the bestest fighter evar. So smug is he that he doesn't need to say anything. Just once glance at the Mir and you know you are dealing with a person who's favorite toy is a mirror.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

He is the best _UFC_ HW of all-time. I think that's pretty clear.

JDS arguably passes him tomorrow night with a sound beating, and I don't think anybody doesn't project him to be the best UFC HW ever in a matter of a few fights.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> He is the best _UFC_ HW of all-time. I think that's pretty clear.
> 
> JDS arguably passes him tomorrow night with a sound beating, and I don't think anybody doesn't project him to be the best UFC HW ever in a matter of a few fights.


No way broheim. JDS, Cain, Carwin and Lesnar are all better then him. Hell, Nog would have had Mir if he didn't have a brainfart and try and sub him. He's had substantial beatings several times in his career. Even his motorcycle accident highlighted his lack of character. He became a drunk and fought like an idiot for 2 years.

I could go on pointing out made up facts about Mir all night, such is my enjoyment. He's one of those dudes whos ego is so completely bulletproof, that its open season as far as im concerned.:thumb02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> No way broheim. JDS, Cain, Carwin and Lesnar are all better then him. Hell, Nog would have had Mir if he didn't have a brainfart and try and sub him. He's had substantial beatings several times in his career. Even his motorcycle accident highlighted his lack of character. He became a drunk and fought like an idiot for 2 years.
> 
> I could go on pointing out made up facts about Mir all night, such is my enjoyment. He's one of those dudes whos ego is so completely bulletproof, that its open season as far as im concerned.:thumb02:


Damn man, sometimes I wonder do you drink a lot some of the stuff you say. 

What you've said there about his accident wtf is that seriously???? Do you not think you would become a little bit depressed if you were world champ, got sideswiped off you bike and have your career pretty much ruined? 
Then he comes back with various plates in his leg and becomes champion again after a dark period and you can keep a straight face and say that period shows his lack of character?? You are either a teenager who knows nothing about life or you are in fact drinking....I dont know about open season more like silly season....


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

I just can't seem to forget the beating Brandon Vera gave him.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Of course... the whole thing has been somewhat twisted. Gives us something to froth about which breaks up the boredom. But be serious. You, me and every other fecker knows that Frank Mir thinks he's the bestest fighter evar. So smug is he that he doesn't need to say anything. Just once glance at the Mir and you know you are dealing with a person who's favorite toy is a mirror.


I love the mirror myself. I actually played Zeus in a highschool english play because the teacher felt my conceitedness was similar to Zeus character. So i really dont see anything wrong with one thinking he is the shit and thinking he a good looking ****. 

What i do see a problem with is articles like this making stuff up for hits and to taint someones image. Frank Mir did not say he is the best and call everyone stupid who doesnt think so. And making fun of JDS for the Brazil JJ comment is totally justified. I recall a thread with everyone blasting JDS coach for saying that Frank Mir isnt as good in JJ because he doesnt train in Brazil. So i see nothing wrong with what Frank said and i find it hard to believe that there is people out there who do. But at the very least watch the conference before you jump on Mirs back. (And no i am not referring to you Soojooko) I actually somewhat enjoy your funny Frank mir rants. They make me giggle if nothing else. SO high five!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

osmium said:


> Mir's accomplishments are at least equivalent to Fedor's and will be better if he somehow manages to beat JDS.


So four pages and no still no one picked up on this? Frank is right up there among the 4-5 best in the young MMA heavyweight division, but Fedor is miles and miles ahead on everything including records, winning streaks, skill, popularity and legacy within the sport.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

luckbox said:


> So four pages and no still no one picked up on this? Frank is right up there among the 4-5 best in the young MMA heavyweight division, but Fedor is miles and miles ahead on everything including records, winning streaks, skill, popularity and legacy within the sport.


Without the UFC on his CV Fedors legacy is unfortunately forgettable


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Without the UFC on his CV Fedors legacy is unfortunately forgettable


to a guy that started watching mma a year ago maybe yes but after he watches all his fights on youtube his opinion might change

still kinda sucks we didn't see him in the ufc, but he fought 4ufc champions that means something


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Without the UFC on his CV Fedors legacy is unfortunately forgettable


That's what Dana wants you to believe, sure.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

luckbox said:


> That's what Dana wants you to believe, sure.


Well how long has the UFC been the premier arena for MMA? Its not about what Dana says its the facts really. 
They talk about Messi in football these days as being one of the best of all time, but he has yet to do it on the biggest stage of all, the World Cup, and kind of choked recently in the Champions League. Until he does it on the biggest stage, he will never really have a lasting legacy. 

If Pride didnt have its questionable history, heavy mafia influence etc I would probably be more agreeable. Its hard to take that organisation so seriously when guys are getting paid to throw fights. The organisation lost its TV deals and the japanese people didnt take the org seriously once the truth came out that the yakuza were running it. How could you take it seriously? If the Italian mob was running Boxing would you believe for a second that the fights were legit? I doubt it. Just look at Marius' fight with Sapp recently to see a pure bullshit fight in a promotion run by russian "businessmen"
So to say Fedor was the best fighter of all time, while fighting in a mafia owned fight promotion is putting on the rose tinted glasses just a little...


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Did Dos Santos' coach really say Mir isn't as good at BJJ because he doesn't train in Brazil? I must have missed that. Let's not forget that he broke Big Nog's arm while being rocked at the same time. You can't discredit this guys BJJ. Him not being as good because he doesn't train in Brazil is nonsense. I'm not a huge Mir fan, but the guy is a great fighter. The fact that he was a top UFC heavyweight in 2004 and is still a top heavyweight in 2012 is impressive alone in my opinion. Unlike some fighters, he has evolved his game and has still remained competitive in the ever changing world of MMA. Losing to Carwin and Lesnar doesn't take that away from him. This was all taken out of context so I won't hold this against him, and this guy may not be the greatest heavyweight of all time, but he's probably a top 5 today with some championship runs under his belt. He's an accomplished fighter.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

luckbox said:


> That's what Dana wants you to believe, sure.


It's not just that Dana wants you to believe it. He'll make it happen in the long run. He owns all the footage to Fedors Pride fights. That's why you never see him in the best of Pride videos. 

Fedor will be remembered by many but eventually he'll have millions of fans discrediting his legacy since he never fought for the UFC. Granted, I have never been a Fedor fan and think his record isn't all that impressive but he'll be forgotten in time.

He beat alot of great fighters in their prime but it wasn't in the UFC. And that will be his downfall. Much like Warren Moon and Jim Kellys success in the USFL. Bet there aren't too many football fans that recall that

Like I've said before, I think Brock would have beaten Fedor in his debut. He'd have taken him down and punched his face through the canvas. There wouldn't have been any miracle sub like Fedor pulled on Hong man Choi and Brock wouldn't have considered throwing a fight like many of Prides fighters. Plus he could have used steroids if he wanted to. 

Fedor would have lost and Brock would have been an even bigger sensation in Japan than here. I'm a Lesnar hugger though so take my opinions with a grain of salt


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol, you guys are acting like there was tons of talent in the UFC's HW division 5-10 years ago. It's always been super weak up until this point. There was no one for Fedor to fight except maybe Couture. He demolished Sylvia and Arlovski who were ranked top 5 at the time and were ex-UFC champs. The only time people started questioning Fedor was when Brock came along and that was well after his legacy had been cemented.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, he does have a win over Dan Quinn, there are only 6-7 people who can make that claim!!!:confused05:










Sorry, just watched a few DQ videos this week and that poped in my head when I read this.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Lol, you guys are acting like there was tons of talent in the UFC's HW division 5-10 years ago. It's always been super weak up until this point. There was no one for Fedor to fight except maybe Couture. He demolished Sylvia and Arlovski who were ranked top 5 at the time and were ex-UFC champs. The only time people started questioning Fedor was when Brock came along and that was well after his legacy had been cemented.


I'll give you Sylvia, but you would want to go back and watch the Arlovski fight - he was beating the shit out of Fedor until he inexplicably jumped into his fist


----------



## awf (Jan 2, 2007)

vilify said:


> In terms of accomplishments Mir is in fact one of the best HW's. I've got him welll ahead of Couture, Nog, Lesnar even Cain.


Noob. There are virtually no one (maybe except for hendo) with a longer, tougher and credible fight record than big Nog.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> I'll give you Sylvia, but you would want to go back and watch the Arlovski fight - he was beating the shit out of Fedor until he inexplicably jumped into his fist


Well, I shouldn't have said demolished but he didn't really take much damage if you watch the fight in slow motion. There were a lot of glancing blows

Anyway, Fedor was known being in bad positions and overcoming them. It was part of his mystique and why he was so entertaining to watch.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Lol, you guys are acting like there was tons of talent in the UFC's HW division 5-10 years ago. It's always been super weak up until this point. There was no one for Fedor to fight except maybe Couture. He demolished Sylvia and Arlovski who were ranked top 5 at the time and were ex-UFC champs. The only time people started questioning Fedor was when Brock came along and that was well after his legacy had been cemented.


Lol, you are acting like all those Pride HW's didn't come over to the UFC and get their shit pushed in:laugh:

And Fedor was put in bad positions by scrubs. His mystique was built on beating enormous retards. And Arona won that fight btw.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

What kind of title is that? It misleads people into thinking Mir is being an ass and it warps their view before they even read the article.

He made very good points and I don't see how he should get shit for anything he said.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> Well, I shouldn't have said demolished but he didn't really take much damage if you watch the fight in slow motion. There were a lot of glancing blows
> 
> Anyway, Fedor was known being in bad positions and overcoming them. It was part of his mystique and why he was so entertaining to watch.


I agree, Fedor was, in the day, a guy who threw punches with bad intentions, could keep his cool under pressure, and had an awesome *****/jits game...keep in mind too that he's only 5'11" and 225 - you'll never see someone that size hanging around with the 265 guys.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Mir can say he's among the best, but there is no best HW ever in the UFC.
> 
> The best ever HW is still Fedor who never fought a round in the UFC.


With Mir, like Sonnen, take what he says with a grain of salt, he's hyping. 
Objectively, he's a mediocre striker and wrestler with the best BJJ and game plan in the HW division imo. Sometime soon there will be guys coming on to the scene with Brock's wrestling, JDS boxing, Reems knees, and Mirs jits who is going to rule.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

mastodon2222 said:


> I agree, Fedor was, in the day, a guy who threw punches with bad intentions, could keep his cool under pressure, and had an awesome *****/jits game...keep in mind too that *he's only 5'11" and 225 - you'll never see someone that size hanging around with the 265 guys*.


He did hang around with them, and he lost. He does throw with bad intentions but what haymaker doesn't?


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> Did Dos Santos' coach really say Mir isn't as good at BJJ because he doesn't train in Brazil? I must have missed that. Let's not forget that he broke Big Nog's arm while being rocked at the same time. You can't discredit this guys BJJ. Him not being as good because he doesn't train in Brazil is nonsense. I'm not a huge Mir fan, but the guy is a great fighter. The fact that he was a top UFC heavyweight in 2004 and is still a top heavyweight in 2012 is impressive alone in my opinion. Unlike some fighters, he has evolved his game and has still remained competitive in the ever changing world of MMA. Losing to Carwin and Lesnar doesn't take that away from him. This was all taken out of context so I won't hold this against him, and this guy may not be the greatest heavyweight of all time, but he's probably a top 5 today with some championship runs under his belt. He's an accomplished fighter.


Mir's BJJ is the best in the division, and that includes Brazilians - pisses em off but its true.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

mastodon2222 said:


> Mir's BJJ is the best in the division, and that includes Brazilians - pisses em off but its true.


I don't know if his ju-jitsu is better than Werdum's but I'd really love to see them go at it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Damn man, sometimes I wonder do you drink a lot some of the stuff you say.


Only the important stuff that I make up...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

luckbox said:


> So four pages and no still no one picked up on this? Frank is right up there among the 4-5 best in the young MMA heavyweight division, but Fedor is miles and miles ahead on everything including records, winning streaks, skill, popularity and legacy within the sport.


Crushing cans doesn't mean shit. Fedor won by decision twice against Nog and once against Crocop; Mir Koed Nog and Crocop and broke Nog's arm. Those guys weren't over the hill and neither was fedor when he started losing they were just fighting good fighters regularly. They both subbed Tim. Look at Arlovski's record he has almost no quality wins and has a glass jaw Kongo is a better win than him. The rest of Fedor's relevant fights are him getting beat down by fringe top ten fighters while Mir has wins over Lesnar(better than anyone Fedor has beaten) and Nelson. 

If Mir somehow beats JDS there isn't even an argument for Fedor. Mir getting KOed by Lesnar and Carwin isn't nearly as bad as demanding a MW fight you at HW and getting KOed and he ducked Overeem. His legacy is crushing cans, decisioning a couple very good fighters, making LHWs and MWs fight him at HW, and getting his ass beat as soon as he started fighting decent fighters on a regular basis.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Only the important stuff that I make up...


Don's right. You don't take this stuff seriously enough. you must be a teenager. 

or drinking.






O M G ..... are you a drunk teenager???:confused05:


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

Prior to his last 3 wins, he was 5-4 in his last 9 fights.

That was during what would be most fighters prime.

Impressive...


I hope JDS knocks him out.


----------



## TOP (Apr 21, 2012)

And looking at his last 3 wins, those are pretty impressive too...


Mirko has lost 3 in a row and is 5-6-1 in his last 12.

Nelson is 1-3 in his last 4 and 3-5 in his last 8.

Nog is 2-3 in his last 5.


Something tells me those 3 wins are what has Mir flying high. Too bad for Mir that none of them are close to where JDS is at right now.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

There is no best ever at HW, they've all had their highs and plummeted to their lows, but Frank Mir is still one hell of an elite-level HW fighter


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Frank Mir, when his best wins were Tank Abbott and Wes Sims, Fedor was humiliating a prime Nogueira. 


Mir has been dominated by so many people. And lol & discrediting Fedor because he lost to a LHW. Mir was beat by Cruz and Vera - two
LHWs.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Murr you should stop consuming JD for breakfast. 

A prime Fedor would have knocked a prime Mir out in a minute or two. Mir is top 10 HW of all time, that's as far as i'll go.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

He shouldn't have taken the Cruz and Vera fights so soon after that accident, think his wife Jenny said he had to stay seated for his medical so the Doc couldn't see one leg was standing a few inches shorter than the other...

...YIKES!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

IMHO the greatest thing about Frank Mir and something i respect greatly is that he is the LAST of a dying breed. He has been a part of the UFC for a very long time and those fighters have all retired of stopped being contenders. Frank Mir is the last one left and he is fighting for the title today. Fedor isnt even relevant anymore. Tito is having his retirement fight soon. Etc


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mir is quickly challenging Werdum for MMA's worst troll.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> IMHO the greatest thing about Frank Mir and something i respect greatly is that he is the LAST of a dying breed. He has been a part of the UFC for a very long time and those fighters have all retired of stopped being contenders. Frank Mir is the last one left and he is fighting for the title today. Fedor isnt even relevant anymore. Tito is having his retirement fight soon. Etc


well put, that hadn't even occured to me. kudos ti Mir for at least evolving and impriving as his career continued. something many of the fighters from that era couldn't muster.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> IMHO the greatest thing about Frank Mir and something i respect greatly is that he is the LAST of a dying breed. He has been a part of the UFC for a very long time and those fighters have all retired of stopped being contenders. Frank Mir is the last one left and he is fighting for the title today. Fedor isnt even relevant anymore. Tito is having his retirement fight soon. Etc


Positive rep for you. Exactly what I was saying when I said he was a top UFC heavyweight in 2004 and now in 2012. That should be recognized in my opinion.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Only stupid people say they're the best ever.


I agree with this to an extent. How many times has Fedor call himself "the greatest ever"? How about Pacquiao? None that I know of. (Admittedly I've not seen/read all of their interviews)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Calling yourself the best ever might sound arrogant but the most accomplished HW ever on the other hand..


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

LizaG said:


> well put, that hadn't even occured to me. kudos ti Mir for at least evolving and impriving as his career continued. something many of the fighters from that era couldn't muster.


To be fair Mir hasn't fared too well against the 'new era'

He was pulverized by Brock in their rematch when Brock had more than one pro fight.

He was pounded into unconsciousness by Shane Carwin in a horrific knockout.

Not many gave him a chance against Cain and not many are giving him one against dos Santos, his recent victories are over guys from his "era" in Nog, Cro Cop, and Nelson. I think Mir's biggest asset is the fact he got into MMA very young which has helped him a bit, but I think he has many, many miles on the gas tank and his chin has suffered because of it and will probably suffer tonight due to it.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

top 5 for sure.

fedor in his prime would absolutely annihilate mir


----------



## Cabezone (Oct 14, 2010)

People like to say Fedor in his "prime". Dude is only 35 and lost to Dan Henderson 41. Dan has more miles on him than Fedor. Fedor is over rated.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Cabezone said:


> People like to say Fedor in his "prime". Dude is only 35 and lost to Dan Henderson 41. Dan has more miles on him than Fedor. Fedor is over rated.


Rampage isn't even 35, do you consider the current version of Rampage to be his prime form?

Big Nog is 35, do you think this is a prime Big Nog? Not everyone is gonna be Anderson Silva or Dan Henderson. Especially when you're fighting Heavyweights. I'm not even a Fedor fan but the guy clearly isn't in his prime anymore.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Rampage isn't even 35, do you consider the current version of Rampage to be his prime form?
> 
> Big Nog is 35, do you think this is a prime Big Nog? Not everyone is gonna be Anderson Silva or Dan Henderson. Especially when you're fighting Heavyweights. I'm not even a Fedor fan but the guy clearly isn't in his prime anymore.



It isn't like he lost his chin like Chuck or had a series of injuries and lost his athleticism like Rampage. He just lost fights; so suddenly he is over the hill. He lost because he was fighting good fighters and actual heavyweights with skills. Did Nog get his arm broken because his chin isn't as good as it used to be? That is just excuse making so you don't have to admit the other fighter was better.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

rygu said:


> Oh Murr you should stop consuming *JD* for breakfast.


.....instead.........*JDS* will consume _Mir_ for dinner, tonight. 







See what i did there?!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

osmium said:


> It isn't like he lost his chin like Chuck or had a series of injuries and lost his athleticism like Rampage. He just lost fights; so suddenly he is over the hill. He lost because he was fighting good fighters and actual heavyweights with skills. Did Nog get his arm broken because his chin isn't as good as it used to be? That is just excuse making so you don't have to admit the other fighter was better.


Where did I say he lost his athleticism or chin?

Fedor was great back in the mid 2000's, but the game wasn't evolved as it is back then but he did beat the best guys out there in Nogueira and Cro Cop for as many uncompetitive fights that Pride had the UFC's Heavyweight division had just as many. Justin Eilers, Paul Buentello, Jeff Monson, the list goes on and on.

Frank Mir's in the same situation as Fedor, he's not fighting guys like Tim Sylvia or Andrei Arlovski, he's been in there with highly skilled monsters in Lesnar and Carwin who destroyed him and he's got another one out there in Overeem that he may have to fight one day now he's fighting well rounded, younger, stronger specimen in Junior and Cain.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> To be fair Mir hasn't fared too well against the 'new era'
> 
> He was pulverized by Brock in their rematch when Brock had more than one pro fight.
> 
> ...


To Be FAIR Frank Mir is about to fight for the title.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

To be fair, this fight isn't fair. Junior is going to make Frank turtle up, tap to strikes, or be unconscious and unable to tap.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

box said:


> To be fair, this fight isn't fair. Junior is going to make Frank turtle up, tap to strikes, or be unconscious and unable to tap.


I will NEVER count Mir out. You may be right, but heres hoping not

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

box said:


> Junior is going to make Frank turtle up



"Frank turtled up" -Joe Rogan

and that's that.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Mur shouldn't smile after a round where he got beat up.


----------

